# Update!



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

So my two female betta I added to my tank are doing great. I have a breeder isolation tank that was divided in two and I bought 2 betta and left them there to see how well they would get along. I also had my original female loose in the tank who is realllllly docile, so she checked them out and seemed to like both, 1 was purple and the other blue. The blue female decided she was gonna be a real meanie and I have to take her back, but now I have my white and purple females in the tank doing perfect. They havent fought at all and have been in it for 2 days now. I'm going to take my blue one back, and I dont think I will get another even though 3 was recomeneded. My tank is full enough! But thank you all for your help! Just wanted to update. I will tell you when I find names for my two new girls. Yay!


----------

